# Castelnuovo-Tedesco & Shakespeare Overtures



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I've just run across an ad for Castelnuovo-Tedesco Shakespeare Overtures on Naxos played by the West Australian Symphony, conducted by Andrew Penny.

The Arkivcemusic.com website has 20 second samples and the recordeing sounds fine but I'm asking if anyone has heard any one of them complete.

I was smacked up side of the head from the samples.

All I've EVER heard from C-T are the two big guitar solo pieces.

Before I lay our $16 for the 2 volume set, I'd like to hear from someone who's heard the recordings.


----------

